# Mass Killing Snails



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

High dose of ammonia, copper? If the tanks empty I suppose you can do anything you want! Just do lots of water changes after I guess, or get a clown loach.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

AshNeon93 said:


> High dose of ammonia, copper? If the tanks empty I suppose you can do anything you want! Just do lots of water changes after I guess, or get a clown loach.


I didn't know if ammonia would do the trick. Seems pond snails can pretty much live through everything. Like roaches, I guess. 

Always wanted a loach, but not right now. I've only killed two or three snails thus far and they were minuscule so he would starve before he got anywhere.


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are running pressurized CO2, you can turn it absurdly high and kill them that way.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't put bleach in the aquarium you might as well pull everything out and start over. Snails can tolerate a high concentration of aquarium salt. High levels of co2 will kill just about anything, though I suppose if you had any snails with a trap door they might be able to shield themselves from it. Fish in my opinion are the best way to eliminate snails, clown loach, yoyo loach, puffers. If you don't want any of those fish, I would just smash everything you see. Prevention is the best defense against snails, treat your plants before they go in the aquarium.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

There aren't enough snails to warrant purchasing a fish. The ones I'm seeing are nothing more than a speck on my fingernail but I know enough to realize the moment I put food in there the population will explode. I'm either going to have to go with a heavy chemical and overdose it or tear out the sand (which I really hate to do).


----------



## unionfishguy (Jan 15, 2014)

You could always get assassin snails. 5-10 of those would do the trick, and if you miss eggs, they'll hunt down the newborns as soon as they smell them. And the look pretty cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

What do assassin snails eat when there are no more other snails? Eachother? Fish food?? Or do they just starve to death?


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nuthatch said:


> What do assassin snails eat when there are no more other snails? Eachother? Fish food?? Or do they just starve to death?


They like meaty foods bloodworms, brine shrimp, krill, they also eat leftover fish food flakes or pellets. They won't starve.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Do not use copper. Somehow it seems that copper lingers in the tank after lots of water changes and keeps on killing shrimp long after you think it should be gone. I think assassin snails are the answer.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I really hate to introduce snails to get rid of snails, especially since I don't want any to begin with. Before I do that I might just drain the tank and buy another $5 worth of pool sand. I was trying to avoid all the work of emptying and then cleaning the tank if a chemical would do. Copper is probably out. Would high doses of ammonia actually work as suggested above?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Snails always lived through whatever I did. 

Sand is cheap enough, but all your plants probably have snail eggs. Treat the plants with Alum (look up the recipe) while you are swapping out the sand.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

If you somehow kill them all now are not planning on ever adding any more plants?


----------



## Flinty (Jul 7, 2014)

Why don't you add the assassin snails and just remove them in a couple months when they have done their job?


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

If your looking at a first hatch in a new tank their numbers will adjust to the available food. In other words, if you overfeed, you'll get more. Don't overfeed and they may very well disappear. I have a "No-tech" 180G with a hoard of angels, discus and cories with loads of plants. I can't keep pond snails alive for beans; not even ramshorns. The barebottom tanks I grow out juvenile angels in have the same issue to an even greater degree. I wouldn't panic and try to nuke the tank or bring in an animal you'll have to remove. You can squish what you can see and without food they'll be gone by the time the tank cycles.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

No Planaria kills snails. I have used if for planaria, and the snails sure don't like it.

Don't use any copper, it will kill shrimp

But seriously, pond snails are harmless. If they get unsightly, just pull out a handful. They will help clean the tank.


----------



## laconic (Oct 7, 2013)

I always wondered if you drained the tank and let the substrate dry, would the snails die over time from no water? A week, 2 weeks?

The plants should survive kind of like a dry start tank with the lights on I would think?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Why not just deal with them? We all do! I mean if your gonna have plants you will have snails, they keep the substrate turning and are a good thing to have in a planted tank IMO.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

If you're not putting any food in the tank then this problem should work itself out naturally whenever they deplete whatever it is they are surviving on.


----------



## n5750547 (Jan 15, 2014)

mott said:


> Why not just deal with them? We all do! I mean if your gonna have plants you will have snails, they keep the substrate turning and are a good thing to have in a planted tank IMO.


Agreed. No matter what, they always find a way in so you probably just have to figure out a way to keep them from taking over. Over feeding can lead to lots of snails...
I like a clown loach for snail control. They look pretty cool and do a great job of keeping them under control


----------

